# Another sad day in the Dragoons



## Franko

As relayed by George Wallace:



> To the Regimental Family & Friends of The Regiment,
> 
> It is with the deepest regret that we inform you of the death of Sgt John
> Eli Johannessen.  Sgt Johannessen died at his home in Cobden, Ontario on the
> evening of 06 September in an apparent suicide.  This has yet to be
> confirmed definitively and will not be known until the OPP investigation
> which is ongoing is concluded.
> 
> Details of the military memorial service and funeral service will be made
> available once these details are known.
> 
> Any letters of condolence may be forwarded to the Regimental Adjutant,
> Captain Rick Cameron, or to the CO's Secretary, Muggsie Boland.
> 
> Sgt Johannessen is survived by his wife Genny Sue. Our sincere condolences
> go out to Sgt Johannessen's immediate and extended family, our thoughts at
> prayers are with them.  The Regiment is doing everything it can to assist
> the Johannessen family through this very difficult period.
> 
> 
> Audax et Celer
> 
> 
> J.L. (John) Andrews
> Major
> OC HQ Sqn/Acting Regimental 2IC
> Royal Canadian Dragoons
> CFB Petawawa Local 5673
> (613) 687-5511 ext. 5673
> 
> 
> 
> Muggsie
> 
> CO's Secretary RCD
> 5649
> Share Your Gifts



My condolences to his wife and kids.

Regards


----------



## TangoTwoBravo

I served with Sgt Johannessen (we all called him JJ) last year and I got to know him very well.  We were both in SHQ of the same Sqn and worked very closely together.  He was a dedicated soldier who placed the welfare of the troops ahead of his own every time.  I was stunned when I was told this morning.  My thoughts and prayers are with his family at this most difficult time.

Iain


----------



## John Nayduk

Truly a sad day.  I served with JJ in Bosnia in 94-95.  A good man.  He will be missed.


----------



## 60Recce

JJ will always be remembered by myself as a great man and DRAGOON!  Iam a DRAGOON and Iam proud to have served with him.  


THIS IS FOR YOU *JJ YOUR LAST RIDE*
                                                                       :tank:

YOU WILL BE MISSED DRAGOON


----------



## Lance Wiebe

This one hurts, dammit.

JJ was a member of the Dragoon fraternity, we also served together in the same troop.

RIP, JJ.


----------



## Franko

Well...memorial was held at 0800 local ontop of a bunker overlooking the King's Palace here in Kabul.

Very solomn and sobering. 

He was remembered for his love of hockey and of course AFV and modelmaking...along with his deep love affair with "chocky bars"

RSM Levesque did roll call... JJ did not answer.

An American soldier in PT strip stoped...slow saluted...then carried on.

The boys lost it at that point.....

After the ceremony LCol Thomas called us into a huddle....he and the RSM were both visibly shaken, tears welling. They both expressed the avenues of help to the younger troops if they need it. 

JJ used to stop into the Int shop all the time and we'd shoot the shit, from everything from models to the restoration of the Ferret and Bren Gun Carrier.

A sad day to be a Dragoon indeed.

I'll miss him and his relaxing smile.

Regards


----------



## George Wallace

An update from the Regt:



1. The memorial for Sgt Johannessen will occur on Monday 12 September
2005 at St George's Chapel, CFB Petawawa at 1530hrs.  This memorial service
is a parade for all RCD personnel.  All personnel are to be seated in St
George's Chapel no later than 1515hrs, dress is DEU 1A.

2. There will be a viewing on Monday from 1300-1500hrs and 1900-2100hrs
at the Malcolm, Deavitt & Binhammer funeral home, 141 Renfrew St, Pembroke,
ON, tel 613-732-3637.  The viewing is optional, and personnel are reminded
to wear appropriate civilian attire.

3. Sgt Johannessen's funeral will take place on Tuesday 13 September
2005 at St John's Lutheran Church, 357 Miller St, Pembroke, ON at 1100hrs.
All SNCO and above are required to attend, and all other members of the Regt
are encouraged to attend.  Personnel attending are to be at the church no
later than 1045hrs, dress is DEU 1A.

4. These services and memorials are a fitting way to say farewell
to a fellow soldier who passed away while on active service.


----------



## Recce41

Well fellas
 I maybe one of the few closest to JJ. We served together for many yrs. and were always mixed up for each other. HAHA. Even my wife was very shocked and somewhat taken it bad. Well RIP buddy.
 Fair winds and a soft DZ.  
Dave


----------



## Sabre1918

WOW...
I just signed on to Army.ca today and have allready found out that two of my old friends are now dead.
Not sure if I regret doing this!
But I will probably call it an early day and have a few beers for some old friends.

I knew JJ from Germany. (1988-93)
Sad news indeed.

RIP old buddy !  

L.


----------



## Benoit

i send My deepest condolences to his family


----------



## Fry

Suicide is never a nice topic to deal with, especially when it's someone close.

My condolences to his family, as well as all of you who were so close to him.


----------



## George Wallace

I just got an email from the RSM announcing the death of an old RCD/Hussar.

An email to him from Jim McNeil announces the death of 





> .....Sgt Bob (Robert)St Dennis, RCD Died on Thursday of serious head injuries received in a car crash on Dec 23 2005. This was a bit of a blow. Bob was coming home from work on the evening of the 23rd when his car was hit by a 25 year old man speeding away from a Police chase. He was in a coma for the entire time and his daughter stated that even if he had survived he'd have been a vegetable. He was 47. He is survived by his wife (not sure if original as she had cancer and both Alec and Believe she dies of it in or around 1997) Daughter and I believe a son. Another sad day for the Regimental family.


RSM Levesque adds:


> The Regt has seen some real disasters this year and it never seems to stop. Sgt St Denis lived a few doors down from me on Ortona St in Petawawa, He also served with the Regt in Germany. Originally he was an Hussar, as most of us he served multiple units. Please pass this along. I'm sure many members remember him well. If I can find out more I will. However due to the holidays all may be already done. thanks Jim. This one took me by surprise as he was very young. I do think that it was his second marriage. The daughter was from the first.


----------



## Franko

George,

When did this happen? I'm asking because the name sounds REALLY familiar.

Regards


----------



## Recce41

Another good friend gone. Rob and I were in the same Sqn for a time also. I haven seen him for yrs., but knew he was around Petawawa. I hope they charge the yng fello bug time. Damn asshole.
Rip, Dragoon.


----------



## Slim

I only new him by name, still...

Dismissed...Time to carry on to your next posting Sgt. RIP.

Slim


----------



## R Stacey

I was shocked to hear Rob St Dennis passed away prior to Christmas as a result of a car accident.  My condolences go out to his family.


RIP Rob


----------



## JackD

By the way, just for those who remember him, Donny Nicholson - RCD, LDSH, 8th Hussars etc... from the late 40's till 1973 if I remember, passed on two years back due to cancer.


----------



## Franko

Another sad day in the family I'm afraid.

I was told by RSM Levesque today that .... WO Randy Cox passed away last night due to a ATV accident near his home in Oromocto NB.

He was scheduled to be posted back to the Regiment this summer from the Armour School.

I will post any new info I get in the upcoming days.



Randy was my crew commander in Recce Sqn....I'll miss his weird sense of humour.

Thoughts and prayers to his wife and kids.

Regards


----------



## vonGarvin

Sad news indeed!

RIP!


----------



## George Wallace

Another very fine friend and soldier.  We'll miss you Randy.

43F


----------



## wildman0101

rip soldier  
 you will not be forgotten  
condolences to the family,,,friends,,and members of the canadian forces
                                                            sincerely yours,,
                                                                     scoty


----------



## Gouki

I cleared him in not even a few days ago ....

He was saying hello to friends he had here from before and catching up on things, and now he is gone, just like that ..? 

My condolences to his family and friends. Tomorrow will not be an easy day.

 R.I.P. Warrant.


----------



## Bzzliteyr

This is not a good thing.. I am very sorry to hear that.. he had been chatting me on and off to buy my truck.. I have know him a while.. I am in shock.. 

RIP Randy...count me in for any services that need to happen.


----------



## 3rd Horseman

Condolences to his family and friends and to his Regimental family.

RIP WO Cox


----------



## Ex-Dragoon

God speed Randy.


----------



## Franko

Bit of a correction. The accident happened in Smith Falls on Saturday night....not Oromocto.

No idea still as to what exactly happened.

He was in the middle of his move from Gagetown to Petawawa when it happened.

This morning the Regiment was formed for parade in front of F-16 and was given the bad news by the CO and RSM.

Bumped into an old friend (12RBC SSM) who is on his way to Afghanistan...he asked what was up with the RCD flag at half mast.

Told him about Randy.......absolute shock.

He had just mugged him out of the Snr NCOs mess a scant few days ago.

Regards


----------



## Lance Wiebe

When I heard the news I felt like I was sucker punched.  Randy is a good friend, and I'll miss him.  He was in my troop for a few years as well.  

He was to return to Oromocto at the end of the month to close out his house sale and pick up his family for the move to Petawawa.

My condolences to his family.

RIP Randy.  You'll be missed.


----------



## LIKELY

Prayers go out to family and friends...RIP


----------



## elminister

My condolences to his family and friends.

RIP


----------



## George Wallace

A close friends' Bio:

BIOGRAPHY
WARRANT OFFICER R. COX, CD


Warrant Officer Randy Cox was an outstanding Senior NCO and a dedicated member of the CF.  Born in Harbour Breton Newfoundland on September 7, 1965, he joined the Canadian Forces in 1984.  His career was marked by distinguished service initially with the 8th Canadian Hussars (Princess Louise’s) followed by service with the Royal Canadian Dragoons.  During his first Regimental tour he was employed as a Tp MCpl, including a deployment to Cyprus.  He was posted to the Armour School in Gagetown and served as an instructor until his promotion to Sergeant in 1999 and was posted back to the RCD for his second Regimental tour which lasted 4 years.  He was subsequently posted to Yellowknife as the Coord Sergeant for the Canadian Rangers, promoted to Warrant Officer, and posted back to the Armour School as an instructor last summer.  He was most recently posted to the RCD for a third Regimental tour where he was to have served as a Tp WO, marking 22 years of loyal and dedicated service to the Armour Corps.  

Randy was very dedicated soldier, husband and father.  Family oriented, he enjoyed spending time with his daughter on long bike rides.  He was an avid sportsman and had just purchased his `Dream Bike prior to his posting to Petawawa.  Randy loved buying and selling cars, doing home renovations and collecting Inuit carvings.  He was an intelligent, interesting, entertaining and caring person.    Randy loved his time in the military and made many friends throughout his career being an active member of the military community.  His son, Chris, is currently posted with the Royal Canadian Regiment in Petawawa and his daughter, Amber, is a high school student in Gagetown.  His wife, Cynthia, resides in Gagetown.  Randy will be sadly missed by all.



Randy's funeral arrangements:

1. Condolences and donations

We confirmed via telecon that all Sympathy cards and flowers to WO Cox's family be sent to Cindy's parents (Rick and Karen Andrews).  Their address is as follows:

504 Apple Lane
PO Box 417
Chalk River, ON, K0J 1J0 

As for monetary donations, the family has requested that all proceeds be made to the Canadian Cancer Society.

2. Viewing

As discussed at reference, the family has requested a viewing at the Murphy Funeral Home on Sunday, 11 Jun 06 from 1400-1600hrs.  The family has opened this viewing to all friends of the family.  Murphy Funeral Home has already been informed of this new development.

3. Funeral of WO Cox

Details of the military funeral service in Petawawa (while still under development) are as follows:

Location: C-53 Hangar, RCD lines

1000 - Family members arrive.  Classrooms 1 and 2 in C-53 will be used as the VIP room for the family members.
1020 - All attendees are to be seated.
1030 - Service commences.
1130 - Service complete, followed immediately by the movement to All Saints Anglican Cemetery.
1300 - Post-service reception (location TBC, but tentatively set at the Reichwald Mess)


----------



## George Wallace

Update from the RSM:

Randy Cox died of his injuries sustained from an ATV accident 3 June 2006. This is awful news as we are attempting to sort out 2 rotations to Operations over seas, however this is life as we know it. The Regt has been busy and some of you may not have the information that you require or would wish to have. Here it is! 

Randy's remains have been transported to NFLD for a service in Randy's home town of Grand Banks. His remains will return to Petawawa  for a Ceremony in Petawawa on Saturday. There will be a viewing for friends at the Murphy Funeral Home in Pembroke Sunday 11 June from 1400-1600 hrs. The Ceremony will be in C-53 in the Regt'l lines at 10:30 Monday 12 June. All spectators must be seated by 1015 hrs.

The Armd School has completed their Service as Randy departed only days ago from Gagetown to Petawawa. This is a tragedy. I know the info is late however you must understand with the Families in two separate locations and some of the Regt on Ex or doing TMST training. It's hard to co-ordinate the Details. Information start and flow were hard.

We will continue, however, Randy had a special personality that can't be copied, we shall miss him.


----------



## reccecrewman

The Regiment held it's memorial service for WO Cox this morning.  Family matters prevent me from attending, however I will pause to remember him.  R.I.P WO Cox.

Regards


----------



## Franko

The ceremony went extremely well.

I have never seen a more dignified way of sending off a Dragoon.

Here is a brief synopsis:

LAVs rolled out carrying his remains and the pallbearers as a Coyote acted as escort. Randy was carried in the C/S that was to be his.

Half guard of Dragoons in full scarlets did a salute....honorary palbearers escorted Randy in to the hanger.

From there it was a full funeral with a very moving eulogy from WO Bush...Randy's close friend over the years. There wasn't a dry eye or lumpless throat in the place.

After the service he was whisked away to the cemetery behind the little church on Victoria St next to the Lions hall.

Honour guard performed a salute as Randy was carried into the cemetery escorted by the honorary palbearers.

Flag was folded and it, his medals and beret were given to his wife Cindy.

Last Post, lament (bagpipes) Reveille were played with the Honour Guard firing their rifles.

After the family said their last goodbyes every Dragoon and soldier in attendance marched up and gave their last respects...with a final salute.




Randy had a direct impact on my wife and I when she was in the ICU of Ottawa General Hospital. 

He kept telling me "Don't worry about what is happening at work...it'll still be there when you get back, take care of your wife."

He set the example for me and others of how to take care of your troops.


RIP Randy....you will be missed.    

Regards


----------



## Fry

To you all I'm just another stranger here, but I do offer my deepest condolences.


----------



## GailBrat

My father, my hero lost his battle with cancers due to Agent Orange.


MCpl Robert J. Charland


Robert (Bob) J. Charland 75, of Moncton, surrounded by his family, passed away peacefully at the Dr. Georges L. Dumont Hospital on Monday June 26, 2006, after a courageous battle with cancer. Born in Ottawa, he was the son of the late Joseph and Mary (Gilbert) Charland. Bob was retired from the Canadian Armed Forces with 32 years service, having being stationed in Lahr, Germany; Alert, Northwest Territories; Whitehorse, Yukon; Saint John, Gagetown and various bases in Ontario. Bob was a member of Moncton legion Branch # 6, he enjoyed working on cars, playing darts, was an avid cook and enjoyed all sports, however, his grandchildren, great grandchild and family came first.

Bob will be sadly missed by his wife of 54 years Emilienne (Millie) (Theriault) Charland: Daughters; Sandra Roper (Frank), Shediac; Gail Leger, Berry Mills;; Sons: Guy, Moncton; Maurice (Gisele), Mississauga, ON: Grandchildren; Craig, Lesley, Tanya, Robyn, Amanda, Ryan, Travis, Lisa, April: Great Granddaughter Abigail. Brothers: Ernie (Betty), North Gower, On; Bill (Dot), Calgary, AB; Raymond, Alberta. Several nieces and nephews. Predeceased by his brother Jim.

Visitation at Ferguson Knowles Funeral Home, 1657 Mountain Road, Moncton (858-1995) Wednesday 2-4, 7-9pm. Moncton Legion # 6 Memorial service Wednesday 7pm. Funeral Service at Ferguson Knowles Funeral Home Chapel, Thursday June 29, 2006, 11am. Rev. Aaron Billard officiating. Reception following the service.

In Bob’s memory, donations made to Dr. Georges L. Dumont Hospital Oncology unit or the Canadian Cancer Society would be appreciated.





www.fergusonknowlesfh.com


----------



## Jake

Sorry for your loss


----------



## Red 6

Rest in Peace, soldier.


----------



## Franko

Rest in Peace fellow Dragoon.

Thoughts and prayers to his family.


Bold and Swift

Regards


----------



## Matty B.

That is sad news. Sorry for your loss..


----------



## George Wallace

SADNESS HAS HIT THE FAMILY AGAIN


It is with sorrow that I pass on the death of a loyal wife of our ARMOURED FAMILY
Mrs Althea Berry wife of MWO® Russ Berry passed away on 10 July in hospital in Ottawa.
Althea is resting at 
Malcolm Deavitt & Binhammer Funeral Home
141 Renfrew Street
Pembroke
Visitation is
Friday 2 to 4
7 to 9 pm
Saturday 12 to 2 oclock
Service in the chapel on Saturday at 2 pm
Interment in the Calvin United/First Presbyterian Cemetery
Donations can be made to
Ontario Heart & Stroke
Canadian Diabetes Association


(from Frank Smith)


----------



## Franko

Will it ever end.....

Please pass along my condolences to Russ....met him a few years ago.

Regards


----------



## Coyote43D

Two Dragoons were killed and five more were wounded in Afghanistan today. The news just released the names of the two that were killed and I was saddened to hear the name of someone I know, Sgt Craig Gillam. 

RIP Craig


----------



## 043

RIP!!!!!!!!!!! Deepest sympathies to the families and a very very sincere thank you to the fallen and wounded!!


----------



## Mike Baker

RIP to the fallen, speedy recovery to the injured, and thank you. You fought the good fight.


----------



## orange.paint

Speedy recovery to the injured.
My heart goes out to the families.


----------



## Rice0031

RIP.


----------



## Franko

I've known Sgt Craig Gillam and Cpl Rob Mitchel for years.

Craig and I served in Gagetown at both the Armour School and A Sqn 8CH/ C Sqn RCD since the early 90s

Mitch came to A Sqn RCD in late 02. He was in my troop until we deployed to Bosnia and he was left behind.

Both excellent soldiers, kind and great to have around.

Thoughts and prayers to the families.

Bold and Swift


----------



## 17thRecceSgt

RIP Dragoons.

 

 

Prayers and thoughts to the families, loved ones, friends and the Dragoon family.


----------



## Slim

God...Just been reading this thread in full for the first time.

I've missed some news...None of it good it seems.

Rest in Peace to those who have passed on.  

Slim


----------



## Coyote43D

*Slain Canadian soldier a hero, commander says.*

A Canadian soldier's heroic action in the seconds before he was killed this week is being credited for saving the lives of most of his platoon.

Sgt. Craig Paul Gillam and Cpl. Robert Thomas James Mitchell were killed during an attack by insurgents armed with rocket-propelled grenades and assault rifles outside Kandahar City earlier this week. 

They had been providing security for road construction about 20 kilometres west of Kandahar when they came under attack. 

"(Gillam) was able to shout and warn the others about this and then in about 30 seconds the other units were also attacked. Craig Gillam was able to shoot back, however he was killed in the firing," CTV's Paul Workman reported from Afghanistan on Thursday. 

Gillam was the only soldier who had opportunity to shoot back when insurgents tried to sneak up on the observation post to set up an ambush, Maj. Andrew Lussier, Gillam and Mitchell's commander, told the Canadian Press. 

Seconds later, the insurgents attacked two other two posts. 

Because of Gillam's heroism, the insurgents were forced to retreat, Lussier said after a ramp ceremony at Kandahar Airfield. 

"His actions, I'm certain, saved the lives of the remainder of the patrol," said Lussier, leader of a surveillance and reconnaissance squadron of the Royal Canadian Dragoons. 

Five out of eight soldiers in the observation post were wounded in Tuesday's attack.


----------



## LIKELY

What can a guy say that means anything.
Well done Gents. Your actions saved the lives of your patrol....rest in peace.

You deeds won't go unoticed.


----------



## Coyote43D

The regimental family has lost another soldier, Tpr Mark Andrew Wilson was killed in Afghanistan today.

RIP


----------



## orange.paint

Hard week on the dragoon family.Thoughts and prayers to the families this week.

bold and swift


----------



## Bzzliteyr

Trooper Wilson was one of my students.  I dreaded the day I'd see one of them in the news for any reason other than a commendation.  That day has arrived.

My condolences to the regiment

Adsum


----------



## Leopard1

To those who have recently gone on to a greater glory; I salute you.
You will be greatly missed. 
Thoughts and prayers to those that have been left behind.

    Bold and Swift


----------



## 17thRecceSgt

Stand Easy Trooper...


----------



## harry8422

rest in peace soldiers........pro patria


----------



## Recce41

Craig was a very good friend of mine. We were together with the Hussars and maybe one of the longest who has know him since he joined. I wish I could have go and be a Bearer, but due to family reasons cannot. He is a true Hero.

*Rest in Peace my Dear Friend, watch over those that are still there and that are going.*


----------



## George Wallace

An update from the Regiment:

Cancellations

We have cancelled all Leliefontein activities that were to take place on 14 Oct 06. 
We have also cancelled the 2nd Annual Cancer Run which was to take place on 17 & 18 Oct 06.  

ALCON,

1.	Attached is a summary of the timings as we know them now (11 Oct 06).  Please pass to the troops.

2.	Colour code is:  Red = Cpl Mitchel, Blue = Sgt Gillam, Black = Tpr Wilson, Green = Unit Activity.

Cpl Mitchell
Viewing:  1400-1600 hrs and 1900-2100 hrs on 11 Oct 06
Murphy Funeral Home
296 Isabella St
Pembroke ON
613 735 5711
POC:  John Huff

Funeral:  13 1400 Oct 06
National Military Cemetary at Beechwood

Family's Owen Sound Memorial: - Dragoons are invited to attend 
16 1900 Oct 06.  
Details TBC
POC is Heather Sorenson (519)376-5217

Sgt Gillam

Funeral Home
Fillatre's Funeral Home
Port Aux Basques, NFLD
709 785-2510
PoC:  Laura

Church/Cemetery Information
St Sylvester's Church, South Branch, NFLD
St Sylvester's Cemetery, South Branch, NFLD

Thurs 12 Oct
St Sylvester's Church open to the public for viewing 
1400-1600	family present at the Church
1900-2100	family present at the Church
1930		Rosary

Fri 13 Oct
St Sylvester's Church open to the public for viewing 
1400-1600	family present at the Church
1900-2100	family present at the Church
1930		Wake Service

Sat 14 Oct
1300		Church Service... then proceed to St Sylvester's Cemetery for interment

Tpr Wilson

Trenton Arrival:  11 2000L Oct 06
Tentative Funeral:  16 1100L Oct in London, ON

Funeral Home Info
John T. Donahue funeral Home
362 Waterloo St, London
(519) 434-2708
fax (519) 439-5778

Church Info
Mass will be held at:
Mary Immaculate Parish
1980 Trafalgar St, London
(519)455-3217
Father Graham Keep

Cemetary
St. Peter's Cemetery
809 Victoria St, London
(519) 451-9120

Unit Memorial For Sgt Gillam, Cpl Mitchell &
Tpr Wilson
Date: 17 Oct 06      Timing:  1500 Hrs 
Location:  TBC 


DONATIONS

The Gillam and Mitchell family have asked that if people are considering a donation to a worthy cause, they would appreciate that people consider The Guild of the Royal Canadian Dragoons.  The Guild is a charitable organization dedicated to maintaining the heritage and history of the unit, promoting higher education for future generations through bursaries and enhancing the quality of life for the soldiers of the Royal Canadian Dragoons.  Please feel free to learn more and contribute by visiting www.dragoons.ca.



All details are published on the Regimental website at the following link : http://www.dragoons.ca/OnlineBookCondolences/Memorials.html


----------



## George Wallace

Some info on the Services planned for TPR DARRYL CASWELL

*SERVICES (TENTATIVE)*

*Visitation*

Date:  Tue, 19 Jun
Time:  TBC
Loc:  
Northcutt Elliott Funeral Home
53 Division St. N.
Bowmanville, ON  L1C 2Z8
905 623 5668


*Funeral*

Date:  Wed, 20 Jun
Time:  TBC
Loc:  Trinity United Church, Bowmanville, ON
Dress:  DEU with medals


*Interment*

Date:  Thu, 21 Jun
Time:  TBC
Loc:  National Military Cemetary, Ottawa
Dress:  DEU with medals


*Unit Memorial*

Date:  Fri, 22 Jun
Time:  1300 hrs
Loc:  Bldg O9 (Korea Hall), CFB Petawawa
Dress:  Combats
Upon conclusion of the memorial service, unit reception at the Coriano Club.


----------



## cameron

My deepest condolences to his family, friends and comrades-in-arms.


----------



## George Wallace

We regret to announce the death of Lynden M. Grant of Oromocto, NB, on
Thursday, 28 Feb 08. Lynden Grant was a long time member of the Armoured
Corp.  Visitation will be held at the Oromocto Select Community Funeral
Home (357-5100) on Saturday, March 1st, 2008 from 2-4 and 7-9 pm.  The
funeral service will be held at McAdam's Select Community Funeral Home
(458-9170) on Sunday, March 2nd, 2008 at 2:00 pm.  Interment will take
place at a later date in the St. Stephen Rural Cemetery.  In lieu of
flowers, memorial tributes in Lynden's honour may be made to the
Oromocto Extra Mural Program or to your local food bank.
www.oromoctofh.com  www.mcadamsfh.com   


Lynden Grant was a member of both the RCD and 8 CH(PL).  He was a SSM in the RCD and a longtime Instructor at the Armour School.  He retired in the McAdam/St Stephen area of NB.  His son Gary is still serving.


----------



## Gramps

Sad news for sure. He also spent some time in the PEIR as well. I often remember the story of the "Brigadier" as was his nickname that he earned one exercise. I worked for him more than a few times. He was definitely a character.

http://www.oromoctofh.com/Obituaries/34686/


----------



## wildman0101

tis a sad day indeed.....
i served with lynden 8-ch(pl)
rest in peace  soldier  
you will not be forgotten  
deepest condolences to family,,friends,,and comrades...
in flanders feild
                           scoty b


----------



## AmmoTech90

Sad indeed.  I worked with Lynden for a couple of years at the Gagetown ammo compound after his military retirement.
Great fellow.

D


----------



## George Wallace

GRANT, LYNDEN MURRAY The death of Lynden M. Grant of Oromocto, NB occurred at the Oromocto Public Hospital on Thursday, February 28th, 2008. Born in Fredericton, NB, he was the son of the late Woodford E. and Annie C. (MacKinnon) Grant and husband of Deb (Cliffe) Grant. Lynden was raised in Lower St. Mary's, NB and joined the military in 1961, retiring after 31 years of service with the Royal Canadian Dragoons. During his career he served at CFB Gagetown, NB, Cyprus, London, England and Germany. He was honored with the Order of Military Merit in 1997 by Governor General Romeo LeBlanc. Lynden was a past Councilor for Ward 4 with the Town of Oromocto and was also an avid hockey player, coach and fan for many years and received the Canadian Forces Coach of the Year Award in 1991. 

Lynden is survived by his wife, Deb; children, Geoffrey (Denise) of Cold Lake, AB and their son Zachary, Gary (Susan) of Ottawa, ON and their daughters, Alexandra and Mackenzie as well as Jennifer Hache (Nick) of Burton, NB and their son, Joshua; brothers, Bob (Chris) of Fanny Bay, BC and Darryl (Doreen) of Calgary, AB; sisters, Edna Fox (Edison) of Tyrone, PEI and Donna Gorda of Preston, BC; favorite mum-in-law, Elizabeth Cliffe of St. Stephen, NB; sisters-in-law, Karen Cliffe of St. Stephen, NB, Pam DeBacker (Chuck) of Regina, SK and Connie Cliffe of Glace Bay, NS.; as well as, several special nieces and nephews. Predeceased by his parents; son, James Drew; brother, Frank; sister, Geraldine Grant; sister-in-law, Louise Grant; brother-in-law, Victor Gorda; father-in-law, Harry Cliffe; nephews, Darryl Grant Jr., Christopher Carr and Aden Grant; as well as niece, Wendy Anderson. 

Please note: visitation will be held at the Oromocto Select Community Funeral Home (357-5100) on Saturday, March 1st, 2008 from 2-4 and 7-9 pm. 

The funeral service will be held at McAdam's Select Community Funeral Home (458-9170) on Sunday, March 2nd, 2008 at 2:00 pm. Interment will take place at a later date in the St. Stephen Rural Cemetery.


----------



## Old Ranger

Rest in Peace..


----------



## sigtech

Sad Day , SSM Grant was a great man to work for 

He will be missed


----------



## CaseySheppard

Some of my fondest memories of the military include "Brigadier" Lyndon Crant. He was both a good guy to work with and a good guy to get to know outside of work.

I'll miss him.

My condolences to family and friends of Lyndon.

"We have a Canadian Brigadier General down heah!!!!"
unknown US Army MP


----------



## sigtech

Great Story, good times Great man


----------



## George Wallace

Gordon C. Kitchen, Major-General (Retired)

At Kingston General Hospital on March 9, 2008 at the age of 77.  Cherished husband of Joan (nee Honderich) for 55 years.  Much loved father of David (Kellie), Robert (Donna), John (Nancy), and Heather (Rick).  Dear brother of Dorothy Poynter and the late Harold Kitchen.  Doting Grandad to: Matthew, Christopher, Stephen, Emma, Jessica, James, Nicholas, Sophie and Harriet.

Gord enjoyed a remarkably rich life.  A proud soldier, diplomat, sportsman and author; his accomplishments were many, yet he valued most his countless friendships made.  He was undoubtedly happiest at Aylen Lake, canoeing through the early morning mist, puttering through his daily task list, mentoring aspiring young fishermen and presiding over raucous family dinners.

His family wish to announce that a celebration of Gord's life will be held in Kingston on Sunday, 10 May, commencing with a memorial service at 1100hrs in the Trinity Chapel of Canadian Forces Base Kingston.  A reception will follow at the Fort Frontenac Officers Mess.  All old friends are cordially invited to attend.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

CaseySheppard said:
			
		

> Some of my fondest memories of the military include "Brigadier" Lyndon Crant. He was both a good guy to work with and a good guy to get to know outside of work.
> 
> I'll miss him.
> 
> My condolences to family and friends of Lyndon.
> 
> "We have a Canadian Brigadier General down heah!!!!"
> unknown US Army MP



I didn't see this before now, and am just realizing the Brigadier is gone.  Not too many people on here were around on that Ex, Shep, maybe me, you, Dave and Neil.  

I am sad to hear this great man is gone.  

Didn't the yank Meathead then say "an he ain't listenin' to us" (as the Brigadier continued to wave Rick and his Iltis forward).  Rick can tell the story the best.


----------



## sigtech

Yepper great exercise , great man ,


----------



## George Wallace

I just received the following Obituary from Muggsie:




Please keep WO Duke 
All his family and friends 
His Fellow Dragoons 
In your prayers and intentions. 

DUKE, Cyril Ronald 49, Eastern Passage, passed away Tuesday, March 10,
2009, in the VG Site, QEII. Born in Placentia, N.L., he was a loving son
of Ronald and Mary (Young) Duke. Surviving are his wife, Joyce (Walls);
daughter, Jennifer, Burnaby, B.C.; son, Josh, Surrey, B.C.; grandson,
Alexander; brothers, Eli, Harold, Walter and Cecil; sisters, Pauline,
Imelda, Patricia and Linda. Visitation will be 2-4, 7-9 p.m. today with
funeral service 1 p.m. Friday, March 13, both in Atlantic Funeral Home,
771 Main St., Dartmouth. In lieu of flowers, donations may be made to
Canadian Liver Foundation, Halifax Chapter. On-line condolences may be
sent to the family by visiting: *www.atlanticfuneralhomes.com


----------



## George Wallace

*Tpr Diab*      Funeral/Iterment Details

*FUNERAL*

*Visitation:*	1700 -2100 hrs     Monday - 16 Mar 09 
		Scott's Funeral Home 
		420 Dundas East, Mississauga, ON
		905-272-4440

*Funeral:*	1000 hrs     Tuesday - 17 Mar 09 
                       Our Lady of Lebanon 
                       1515 Queen St, Mississauga, ON   
                       416-821-7070 

*Interment:*	1300 hrs     Tuesday 
                        Assumption Roman Catholic Cemetery 
                        6933 Tomken Road, Mississauga, ON 
                       905-670-8801 
                      Reception to follow interment 

*Dress:*		DEU 1A (Medals) 




*Unit Memorial Service* - RCD - CFB Petawawa

Location:	St Francis of Assisi Roman Catholic Chapel, CFB Petawawa

Date:		25 Mar 09 
Timing:		1045 hrs for 1100 hrs 
Dress:		DEU 1A (Medals) 

These are the details to date. 




Please check our Regimental Website for any last minute changes at www.dragoons.ca


----------



## George Wallace

Tony Slack just passed on word that after a long battle with cancer Sgt Jim Godden (Ret'd) passed away peacefully at home today. 

RIP and Fair Winds Jumper


----------



## Lance Wiebe

RIP, Jim. 
You were a good man and a good soldier. 
My condolences to his family.


----------



## Gorgo

To all those who've lost friends, my sincerest condolences.

To those now guarding the gates of Heaven, let me borrow a quote from the funeral of one of our first Afghanistan casualties:

"*Rest in peace, Dragoons.  Your work is all done here.*"


----------



## George Wallace

From Tony Slack, for those in the area:



> Funeral details for our friend Sgt Jim Godden (Retd):
> Jim will be laid to rest at 1400 hrs 1 Feb 14 at the National Military Cemetery in Beechwood, Ottawa.
> Viewing will be in the Hall of Colours starting at 1200 hrs 1 Feb 14.



[Edit to add:]

(Retired) SGT James G. Godden - May 6, 1959 - January 21, 2014


Obituary  

GODDEN, James G. 
SGT (Retired) - Royal Canadian Dragoons 
 - at his residence in Smith Falls, Ontario, on Monday January 21, 2014 at the age of 54. With his loving wife Susan (née Carr) by his side.

Funeral Details 

Visitation    
Hall of Colours - Beechwood National Memorial Centre 
280 Beechwood Ave. , Ottawa, ON, CANADA, K1L 8E2 
Sat, 1 Feb 2014 12:00 PM  

Funeral    
Sacred Space of the Beechwood National Memorial Centre 
280 Beechwood Ave. , Ottawa, ON, CANADA, K1L 8E2 
Sat, 1 Feb 2014 2:00 PM  

Burial    
National Military Cemetery of the Canadian Forces  
280 Beechwood Ave. , Ottawa, ON, CANADA, K7A 4S7 
Sat, 1 Feb 2014 3:00 PM


----------



## George Wallace

A living legend of the 8th Canadian Hussars (PL) and the Royal Canadian Dragoons passed away yesterday.  

Lester Schultz passed away in the Oromocto hospital.  Lester was quite a character, a large intimidating man, a diehard Harley rider, a unholy terror at Uplands when he was the Base RSM's Assistant and enforcing dress regulations for those getting on or off of Service Flights and in the Junior Ranks Mess; but a true friend to all who actually knew him.  

http://www.oromoctofh.com/obituaries/104825



> Lester Schultz
> 1955-2016
> 
> Lester Schultz
> 
> It is with sadness that the family of Lester Schultz of Fredericton, NB, announces his passing on Wednesday, February 24, 2016 at the Oromocto Public Hospital. Lester was the son of the late Richard and Gwen (Martin) Schultz.
> 
> Lester is survived by his partner Stephen Richards; sister Sidney Schultz, and nieces Megan and Sarah Schultz.
> 
> In addition to his parents, Lester was predeceased by his sister Pam Schultz.
> 
> In keeping with Lester’s wishes, there will be no visitation or service. In lieu of flowers, donations in Lesters’s memory may be made to the Oromocto SPCA or to the Canadian Liver Foundation.


----------



## Journeyman

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Lester Schultz passed away .....


For ages, whenever I pictured zombies, Lester's image wasn't too far away --- he'd be a natural.  ;D

I guess we'll now see.

Cheers pal.   :cheers:


----------



## Fishbone Jones

Lester had one of those 'other' religions that ran much closer to the black than the white. I remeber being in the shacks on a Friday, the Padre would show up with a case of beer and him and Shultzie would sit there and discuss theology all night. There were some pretty amazing discussions.

Ride hard, die young & leave a good looking corpse.

See you at Fiddler's Green Brother.


----------



## Lance Wiebe

I always liked Lester, he was a pretty smart guy, and we got in to some pretty deep discussions. They normally degenerated, due to the copious amounts of scotch, or brandy, or cognac, or whatever, that we seemed to always imbibe during our discussions.

RIP, Lester.


----------

